# Element One Shots



## Robert Cockrell (5/12/19)

Does anyone know where I could find Element watermelon chill one shots locally?


----------



## Drikusw (6/12/19)

https://vapable.com/product-category/one-shots/element-one-shots/

Nothing Local I could find. Maybe import your own.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (6/12/19)

https://wholesaleflavours.com/product-category/one-shots/element-one-shots/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Cockrell (10/12/19)

Thank you, I will have a look.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/19)

Robert Cockrell said:


> Does anyone know where I could find Element watermelon chill one shots locally?



@Dietz has some killer Watermelon / Melon mixes - I would recommend you have a look at them. 
https://alltheflavors.com/users/Deetzz

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Drikusw (10/3/20)

@Robert Cockrell 
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/element-one-shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Cockrell (12/3/20)

Ordered last week, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

